# Photo Studio Rental in Orange County - Mad Light Studio



## Mad Light Studio

Mad Light Studio - Photo Studio Rentals
Call for details 714-400-0940 
3500 W. Moore Ave. Suite E
Santa Ana, CA 92704 (Orange County) 

http://madlightstudio.com/photo st... rental.html
www.MadLightStudio.com/Facebook 
Photo Studio Rental | Mad Light Studio Blog


Rental Rates
Weekend (Fri-Sun): $30/Hr
(Includes Backdrops)
Weekday (Mon-Thur): $25/Hr

Lighting Rental: $10/Hr

V-Flat White/Black Reflectors: 
$40 per session

V-Flats: $20 per session

Combo V-Flat White/Black Reflectors 
and V-flats: $50 per session

Product Photography Table: $25/Hr


----------

